# Stone Roses to reform?



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Good thing/bad thing?

I'm not sure they'll

a) be able to stay in the same room for more than 2 minutes without fighting

b) quite 're-capture the magic' of the first time round.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/music-news/8831066/Stone-Roses-reunion-Its-happening.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I really hope not...

Best leave things alone imo

:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

If they just do the old stuff in a short reunion/money making tour then I think it'll be ok (I'm too young to have seen them first time round so this'd be nice - I've seen Ian Brown and whilst he's not great, it was a good show) but if they start messing with new stuff they'll run the risk of devaluing their back catalogue.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Running out of money are they?

They weren't good enough to re-tour the old stuff and not dedicated enough to produce any new stuff.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Their "Second Coming" was bad enough, a third will be even more disappointing (did you see what i did there?  )

For me the Stone Roses was about arrogant TV interviews on Snub TV and Transmission (remember those?) around the release of Elephant Stone followed by a cracking first LP. Then the gigs with Ian Brown singing out of tune, to be rescued only by John Squire belting out the tunes and the deafening noise of a load of sweaty fans in the mosh pit (i do wish people would shower before they go to a gig).


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

(I like Second Coming)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll upset you now then John, I saw them twice  , first at the Bristol Bierkeller in June 1989, was far from sold out, very good gig though, but lacked the energy of the Inspiral Carpets and many other bands who we saw around about the time.

Two months later we saw the Stone Roses at Blackpool (in a ballroom where they shot Come Dancing or something) and it had all kicked off by then, long gone were the small local gigs, they only really did Blackpool and Spike Island from i could remember. You can see my ugly face in the front row of the video of Blackpool!

But it seemed to die off as quick as it happened. They were far from the best "Manc" indie band at the time, but their arrogance and attitude got their airplay, which then got them famous. Fair play to them. 

But like the Sex Pistols, they were a bit more than a band, they were ********** as part of an era, part of a scene, but that scene has moved on. So a reforming will probably be a bit of a sad affair.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Im guessing it won't happen there has been no concrete proof from any of the band apart from Reni saying "not before 9T will I wear the hat 4 the Roses again" (sic). Then a text from Ian Brown to that magcian Dynamo fella apout ruling the world again.
Best to leave it alone i'm thinking, even though I am too young myself to have cought them first time round. Think I will stick to the CD's so as not to cheaping there status.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

well it is now official. http://www.gigwise.com/news/68041/Stone-Roses-Reform-Ian-Brown-Promises-New-Album


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

They're on Absolute 80s radio right now :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I only know about the stone roses because of their last contract that effectively meant they made no money on their CD sales. So yes, they probably do need the money! :lol:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

anthonyh90 said:


> well it is now official. http://www.gigwise.com/news/68041/Stone-Roses-Reform-Ian-Brown-Promises-New-Album


I stand corrected, stunned and saddened.


----------

